# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kreu i "FBI"-së angleze: Media ekzagjeron krimet e shqiptarëve

## Shijaksi-London

"Jo çdo vrasje duhet tu vishet shqiptarëve"

 Kreu i "FBI"-së angleze: Media ekzagjeron krimet e shqiptarëve

 Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

 Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i "Special Organized Crime Agency" (Agjencisë Speciale të Krimit të Organizuar - SOCA) që njihet ndryshe si "FBI"-ja angleze, ka akuzuar
median britanike se i ekzagjeron jo pak krimet e kryera nga shqiptarët. Bill Hughes
ka paralajmëruar sekuestrimin e pasurive të vëna nga ata që tashmë janë dënuar nga drejtësia britanike, ndërsa nga ana tjetër ka kërkuar që britanikët dhe media britanike të mos i diskriminojnë emigrantët shqiptarë, vetëm se disa prej tyre përfshihen në veprimtari apo akte të paligjshme. Ekskluzivisht për "Shqip", me rastin e njëvjetorit të krijimit të kësaj agjencie, Hughes ka treguar mbi bashkëpunimin me policitë e 40 vendeve të ndryshme të botës, përfshirë dhe atë shqiptare, pasi, sipas tij, vëmendjen më të madhe SOCA ia kushton luftës së krimit, pikërisht atje ku ai e ka origjinën. "Deri tani SOCA ka 120 oficerë të atashuar në të gjithë botën. Suksesi që kemi pasur gjatë një viti i dedikohet bashkëpunimit të ndërtuar me partnerët tanë", shprehet ai. Për sa i përket aktivitetit të grupeve kriminale shqiptare në Britaninë e Madhe, Hughes shpjegon se gjatë një viti, agjencia që drejton ka kryer dy operacione, ku janë arrestuar shtetas shqiptarë të përfshirë në prostitucion. "Legjislacioni ynë na lejon të sekuestrojmë asetet e tyre brenda dhe jashtë Britanisë. Jemi të vendosur ta bëjmë një gjë të tillë, pasi nuk duam të mjaftohemi vetëm me dënimin e këtyre individëve. Kjo do të thotë se ata kur të lirohen nga burgu nuk do të kenë asete. Këta njerëz, të përfshirë në krimin e organizuar, pavarësisht nga burgosja, nuk do të heqin dorë nga krimet, por pa asete ripërfshirja në botën e krimit vështirësohet", thekson specialisti me një përvojë 30-vjeçare në luftën kundër krimit. Hughes e ka konsideruar shqetësues faktin e ekzistencës së grupeve kriminale shqiptare, por nuk ka harruar të theksojë se jo çdo krim që kryhet në Angli nga evropiano-lindorët duhet të mbajë emrin e shqiptarëve. Madje, sipas tij, për këtë duhet të ndërgjegjësohen edhe vetë britanikët.


"Bad press"

"Jemi të shqetësuar nga prania e grupeve kriminale shqiptare që veprojnë në Britani. Dua të them se ndonjëherë shqiptarët përballen me një mbulim të keq nga media, që në këtë rast është bad press. Shpeshherë emigrantët shqiptarë fajësohen për gjithçka. Kjo nuk është e drejtë. Një pjesë e mirë e punës sonë është të dimë si funksionon krimi, jo vetëm ai shqiptar dhe për këtë duhet tia raportojmë qeverisë sonë", shpjegon kreu i SOCA-s. Tri javë pasi kjo agjenci u krijua në Londër, me pëlqimin e vetë Kryeministrit Tony Blair, dega e parë jashtë Britanisë do të hapej në Tiranë. Bill Hughes, duke qeshur, shpjegon psenë. "Nuk kishim ndonjë arsye të veçantë të shkonim që në fillim në Shqipëri, mbase ngaqë vendi juaj fillon me A. Në Shqipëri kemi pasur një oficer, i cili mbulonte çështjet e doganave, por jo krimet. Bashkëpunimi filloi në kohën kur National Crime Squad (Skuadra Kombëtare e Krimeve) dërgoi një oficer të vetin. Tani kemi dy oficerë në Tiranë. Asnjëherë nuk tentojmë të dërgojmë një oficer në vendet e interesuara për bashkëpunim. Shqipëria është një vend me probleme për sa i përket krimit të organizuar. Do të ishte marrëzi të mos shkonim atje dhe të refuzonim bashkëpunimin me kolegët shqiptarë. Me Shqipërinë kemi një tjetër avantazh, pasi atje policia italiane ka 26 oficerë kontakti, me të cilët kemi marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera", thotë më tej Hughes. Nga prostitucioni, te grabitja me armë John Coles, për vite me radhë, ka drejtuar policinë londineze. Tani ai kryen rolin e koordinatorit të oficerëve të kontaktit, që SOCA ka në të gjithë botën. Ai është një njohës i mirë i zhvillimeve që kanë të bëjnë me krimin shqiptar në Britani. "Duhet pranuar se krimi shqiptar ka një reputacion të keq. Dua të kthehem gjashtë shtatë vite në kohë, kur punoja në Soctland Yard. Nga informacionet që kishim na rezultonte se krimi shqiptar do të ishte një kërcënim i madh, pasi mendonim se do të ndodhte ajo që ndodhi në Itali", shprehet bashkëpunëtori i drejtorit të përgjithshëm të "FBI"-së angleze, që mbështetet nga vetë Hughes, i cili shton se "shqetësimi ynë kryesor me shqiptarët tani është se ata po ndërmarrin grabitje me armë". Po ashtu, vërejmë se shumë prej tyre janë të përfshirë në shfrytëzimin e grave në qytete të ndryshme në Angli. Në këtë pikë duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm. Nuk janë vetëm shqiptarët, por kemi edhe qytetarë të vendeve të tjera ballkanike, që kryejnë këto krime. Shpeshherë është bërë e modës të thuhet se ata janë shqiptarë, mbase ata janë shqiptarë, por mund të jenë edhe nga vende të tjera të Ballkanit", përfundon Hughes.

----------


## Fabio_gr

te shkretet ne qe na ka dale nami i keq dhe fajesohemi ne shumicen e rasteve edhe pa te drejte mendo qe jemi vetem 3.8milion imagjino te ishim me shume mendoj se e gjthe bota do ti shpallte lufte shqiperise pastaj..:P

----------


## cufi british

namin  e keq shiptareve nuk ua nxjerr vetem mediat e huaja por edhe mediat private shqiptare si top chanel me gazetar si mmuhhammedd veliaa

----------


## drity

Shijakso,

A ke ndonje link internet te kesaj deklarate/artikulli ?
Jam shume i interesuar ta lexoj.

flm

----------

